

The Best Anonymous VPNs For 2013 - xylia
http://greycoder.com/top-rated-anonymous-vpns-for-2013/The Best Anonymous VPNs For 2013

======
notaddicted
Any thoughts on Mullvad? (<https://mullvad.net/en/>)

I also like the conference talk "#HITB2012KUL D1T3 - The Grugq - OPSEC:
Because Jail is for wuftpd" most of it is based on hackers that have been
jailed lately and specifically what they did to end up in jail, but there is
also some techinal stuff about privacy and anonymity, specifically about
TOR+VPN here: <http://youtu.be/9XaYdCdwiWU?t=45m30s>

EDIT: RE: Mullvad, AFAIK they don't have any presence outside SE, NL, or DE so
I think your speeds will take a hit coming from outside Western Europe.

~~~
dr_doom
I'm a Mullvad customer and a big, big fan.

They have great clients for ubuntu and my android phone, and are super fast.
No problems or complaints here.

------
greyone
Thanks, I did a fair amount of research for this review.

~~~
locusm
Good review but how do you know these services arent setup by those very
people wanting to intercept our activity?

~~~
greyone
If you don't trust your VPN providers, see my suggestions in this article, you
can run a VPN inside another VPN ([http://greycoder.com/using-a-vpn-inside-a-
virtual-machine-fo...](http://greycoder.com/using-a-vpn-inside-a-virtual-
machine-for-extra-anonyminity))

------
whatsit
Very useful, thanks!

